# Camping and Aires near Carcassonne



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi
I have a 7 mtr MH and 4 mtr trailer (with smart car) and I am looking for a safe aire or reasonably priced camp site in the Carcassonne area for over night stop around 26th June.
All advice appreciated.
Cheers
Terry


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

There is a car park at the base of the old town where you can overnight, we did a couple of years ago. When we were there it was free overnight but you had to enter after 1800 and leave before 0930.
There was a free period during the day as well so we made use of that, then drove out and back in again.
There are toilets there but they were disgusting.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I seem to remember there is a car park type Aire near the castle but it was quite pricey and Im not sure it had services.

A couple of the aires nearby we tried had closed down as well. In the end last time we were there in 2011 we ended up having to use the campsite which was an ACSI site so €15 I think

As sites go it was ok actually.

http://www.campingcitecarcassonne.com/index.php?page=english


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> I seem to remember there is a car park type Aire near the castle but it was quite pricey and Im not sure it had services.
> 
> A couple of the aires nearby we tried had closed down as well. In the end last time we were there in 2011 we ended up having to use the campsite which was an ACSI site so €15 I think
> 
> ...


Can't remember the exact cost but last year it was about 7e / 8 e and there are services there.
Coaches also park so it can get a little dusty.
Quite Ok if you park out of the way. There is a barrier system.
An easy stroll to the old town or a Train type bus.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grath said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to remember there is a car park type Aire near the castle but it was quite pricey and Im not sure it had services.
> ...


Please dont tell me you went on the kiddies choo choo train! 8O


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


I wanted to, but Mrs G wouldn't let me  
She made me walk 

Thinking about it, it might have been a proper shuttle bus!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

iconnor said:


> There is a car park at the base of the old town where you can overnight


I don't think that is still available. It was listed in the Aires book 3 as P1 but in the newer book they list the only parking at P2 a little further out of the town. Its listed as 8pm - 8am free entry, pay on exit, first hour free; 2-6hrs €5 then €1/hr. N43deg 12.324 E002deg 22.362. It is a large out of town (4 mins) parking area for motorhomes and busses and is listed as taking large units.

There are a few others a short drive from Carcassonne listed in 'All the Aires France 4th Edition' that take large units.

JohnW


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

When we went last year, the one in the Aire book was just a car park and closed to M/H's 
A new one was just a little further up the road. 200/300 yards
Just follow the coach park signs.
I can't see them closing it so soon after installing service facilities.

There were no signs pointing the way!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Forget the aire at Carcassonne, the one that used to exist below the town is not avalable any longer (we tried last autumn) and the ONLY aire that is available is close to the castle (yes) but is very expensive and has very limited facilities....

You share the space with ALL the coaches and the transport to the entrance to the city....

The facilities are in a separate section, which you can access to use at a price, the cost of stopping there is, the first hour is free but after 61 minutes on the card entry/exit it is €5 for the first 2 hours and then €1 per hour after that........

IMO that makes it an expensive coach/car park, yes it is easy to get into the town, but we had another quick look around outside the pay to enter city wall and left to find other facilities....... and even there they are doing their best to separate people and money with as little effort as possible but to the maximum benefit oif themselves, if you like tourist tat they have an abundance of overpriced wooden swords, mock chain mail jerkins and other junk......

One of the most expensive places for coffee that we have encountered (nearly €4 for a cup.....  8O )

there is a picture below....... if you wish to look.....

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We had a completely different experience  
Ok there is a lot of tat and tourist traps, you need to just not buy and a few of the Menu's did not look too expensive  Some were!
But what made it for us was an impromptu singing choir in the church and the acoustics were very good. 
They made the day!  
I must admit, we did not overnight there, we went down to the canal!


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Many thanks for the info guys.
The park mentioned just outside the Castle, would that be the one at these co-ordinates on Google Maps?
43.207927,2.366148
If so any up to date info.
Cheers
Terry


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

prog54 said:


> Many thanks for the info guys.
> The park mentioned just outside the Castle, would that be the one at these co-ordinates on Google Maps?
> 43.207927,2.366148
> If so any up to date info.
> ...


If you want this aire, or to use for day parking, just follow the signs for the Old City and go up the hill and look for the coach park.
You can't miss it!
The GPS that I had was for the previous aire!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The images that you have linked to (Google Earth views) are NOT the current aire - as my pic shows (taken at the end of September 2012), it is NOT tarmac but is just stones and dust.......

The current aire is at;

43.205387,2.371993

11, Chemin de Montlegun

do check that out on Google Earth and you will see a view that looks very similar to the picture I posted......

Dave


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry can't help with aires near Carcassonne. I did once spend the night in the police cells there, but of course that's another story...

Steve


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

If you're prepared to use that Smart car of yours, for a trip down to the Carcassonne Old Town (which in my opinion *isn't* worth a visit!....better to go see some of the other Cathar castles in the area...),
then stay up the hills a bit at the aire in Limoux. 
Lovely old market town. Birthplace of champagne (Blanquette de Limoux). Tastings all over the town. WiFi in several of the bars. Several restos. Pleasant place for an overnight. Last time I was there, there was a waste disposal but no water, if I remember correct.
Garcia


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Can't help on aires, but we were not even given a chance to be ripped off in the old town some years ago ....... we sat outside a bar/cafe and despite the barman seeing we were there he continued to ignore us. Normally we would go in and order and indicate we would pay "terrace" prices. However, his action was so blatant we just left after about 10 mins. Bit embarrassing.

Actually, I really like the "new" town. Seems more like a lived in traditional French town for the French than the tourist trap up the hill.

Sue


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Carol, whose photographic expertise is beyond doubt IMO has also visited many of the aires and has posted pictures of many of them, this link takes you to her pictures of the Carcasonne aire - whcih she describes as "old" - that is the one which YOUR link leads to, but sadly that is not the current one.....

Carcasonne aire - old

Thanks Carol,

Dave


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks again to all.
Including Penguin, so I'm right in saying that the tarmac covered site below the Castle is no longer and the gravel one shown in your photo and co-ordinates is the new one.
That's very helpful as turning right at the round about towards the old defunct park would make it impossible to turn round and go the opposite way with my rig.
Cheers
Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes you are correct, and no we will never visit that aire again - it was a most unpleasant experience - and that was at the end of September when the place was fairly quiet - I suspect in the busy high season it would be VERY dusty and quite unpleasant. As we drove slowly in and past the motorhomes already there there was a distinct dust cloud from behind us which spread out on either side.

The coaches turn in a big circle in front of the motorhomes - more of a dust cloud.......

I thnk the Carcasonne authorities have got this one wrong, we did check with the tourist office in there and they did say the old one is being used for building purposes, they were unable to say if the new one is going to be improved, but did comment that they had had lots of very negative comments about the provision and costs.

Dave


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Cheers Penguin.
Sorry to be a pest but we would only require it as an over night stop.
I did read somewhere that between certain times of arrival and leaving the parking was free, was this the case on your visit.
Regards
Terry


----------

